# sigh :( so hard to find a good man..



## dollymix (Dec 27, 2009)

Love this site so many wonderful and great people on here!! I am a newbie.. name is dolly, Hi nice to meet ya all.. Have always been attacted to larger or should I say bhm  so very very difficult to find one.. Why I dont know ..wish is wasnt .. Anyway any ideas let me know .. ~dolly~


----------



## djudex (Dec 27, 2009)

If you live in New York I would imagine that all you have to do is cross the river into Jersey, I hear there are whole herds of BHMs roaming the plains waiting to be culled!


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 27, 2009)

A club is the answer. If you don't mind lawsuits!


----------



## djudex (Dec 27, 2009)

On a more serious note though, sometimes it's just hard to find someone period never mind someone that fits all the roles (physical, social and mental) you're looking for. I myself am a ridiculously picky person when it comes to whom I'm dating, I know who I am and what kind of person I get along with and I'm unwilling to spend great swaths of time with the wrong person. It would suck for them and for me.

My mother didn't find a man who made her happy until she was in her late 50s but she's tickled pink with her husband. I saw her married to my dad and now married to her second husband and I think I'll wait until I find the woman who makes me feel like this --->:happy:

Just keep living the life that makes you feel good, doing things you like and eventually you'll come across someone who likes those things too and likes you as well.


----------



## dollymix (Dec 27, 2009)

lol, I live in north jersey, born and raised. I have not run into any big guys .. most are juiced up (if you catch my drift).. oh where oh where ....


----------



## djudex (Dec 27, 2009)

I hear that Alberta, Canada has some big ol' boys but that could just be a rumour


----------



## dollymix (Dec 27, 2009)

yes I understand your point. I am a picky person and have dated a variety of men in my life.. I do know what I want and what I do not want.. I still am drawn more towards larger people just my preference. I just was putting it out there to see if anyone had advise is all.. thanks for the response ..
~dolly~


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 27, 2009)

psst, come to ireland 

lol


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Dec 28, 2009)

Well keep looking. We need more women looking for us.


----------



## mrfantasy90 (Dec 28, 2009)

You know its funny, I happen to know of an AWESOME bhm who just happens to be single.....


----------



## Sir Shrek (Dec 28, 2009)

Hop over the pond, you may see something you like lol


----------



## RJI (Dec 28, 2009)

Your up in North Jersey, thats your problem  
Everyone up there is image conscience fashion slaves in the shadow of Manhattan. Thus the reason they are all juiced and spray tanned.... LOL


----------



## Melian (Dec 28, 2009)

djudex said:


> I hear that Alberta, Canada has some big ol' boys but that could just be a rumour





freakyfred said:


> psst, come to ireland
> 
> lol





Sir Shrek said:


> Hop over the pond, you may see something you like lol



Ok, so when is a guy going to offer to go to HER?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 28, 2009)

Melian said:


> Ok, so when is a guy going to offer to go to HER?



THANK YOU!! I was just about to post the same thing!


----------



## RJI (Dec 28, 2009)

Melian said:


> Ok, so when is a guy going to offer to go to HER?




Haven't you heard.... chivalry is dead


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 28, 2009)

RJI said:


> Haven't you heard.... chivalry is dead



You must already have a woman RJI. Why just put your foot in your mouth to someone within your own state? 

View attachment dims_dolly.jpg


View attachment dims_rji.jpg


----------



## djudex (Dec 28, 2009)

Melian said:


> Ok, so when is a guy going to offer to go to HER?



I'm on the terrorist watch list, my real name is Machmoud El Hasbeenphat.


----------



## Melian (Dec 28, 2009)

djudex said:


> I'm on the terrorist watch list, my real name is Machmoud El Hasbeenphat.



I almost believe you. LOL!


----------



## RJI (Dec 28, 2009)

djudex said:


> I'm on the terrorist watch list, my real name is Machmoud El Hasbeenphat.



Eh, nobody is checking at the Canadian border.... :doh:

I have a few cousins from Italy who get deported every few years and they just fly back to Canada and make their way here.


----------



## RJI (Dec 28, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> You must already have a woman RJI. Why just put your foot in your mouth to someone within your own state?




I have already introduced myself.... not because i'm on the prowl for fresh meat but because she is semi local and i might know people who know people etc


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 28, 2009)

RJI said:


> I have already introduced myself.... not because i'm on the prowl for fresh meat but because she is semi local and i might know people who know people etc



 Fair enough!


----------



## RJI (Dec 28, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Fair enough!



But anyway...How You Duuuuuin?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I'm right across the Delaware.

Let me know if you'd like to talk.


----------



## likeitmatters (Dec 28, 2009)

Dolly:
Hello, Rudy
Well, Hello Harry
It's so nice to be back home where I belong
You are looking swell, Manny
I can tell, Danny
You're still glowin', you're still crowin'
You're still goin' strong
I feel the room swayin'
For the band's playin'
One of my old fav'rite songs from 'way back when
So, bridge that gap, fellas
Find me an empty lap, fellas
Dolly'll never go away again

welcome to the website....enjoy your stay


:bow:


----------



## dollymix (Dec 28, 2009)

aww thank you so much  my handsome men


----------



## escapist (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey I just wanted to say....Oh, nevermind your looking for a good man  If you ever wish to turn to the dark side and talk to us big naughty juicey guys we are here too


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 29, 2009)

dollymix said:


> Love this site so many wonderful and great people on here!! I am a newbie.. name is dolly, Hi nice to meet ya all.. Have always been attacted to larger or should I say bhm  so very very difficult to find one.. Why I dont know ..wish is wasnt .. Anyway any ideas let me know .. ~dolly~



Ello, Luv

OMG LOVE the profile pic...Gorgeous

Just look for food specials, look in grocery stores, check out the reviews for the best eateries, get to know good cooks (Bhm's are sometimes found hovering near..) and large bodies of water (they like to float), and of course the internet because they are usually not the most.. physically... social creatures.. due to things being to small for them..

So what worked for me was collecting info...(ok, its really reading various stories and viewing vids) and then visualizing what I wanted...and Poof ...I'm struggling with a huge ass cheek:eat2:



If only I could use my power for good:doh:


----------



## phoenix92901 (Dec 30, 2009)

RJI said:


> Your up in North Jersey, thats your problem
> Everyone up there is image conscience fashion slaves in the shadow of Manhattan. Thus the reason they are all juiced and spray tanned.... LOL



Au contraire, I live right across the river from Manhattan and have encountered lots of wonderful BHM. Which is probably why MTV hasn't featured any "juiced and spray tanned" folks from the Jersey City area.

Dolly, I highly recommend checking out Meetup.com. There are several BBW/BHM groups in the area. You may not find the man of your dreams there but you might make some great friends. I joined one in NYC and was very lucky to have found both.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 30, 2009)

phoenix92901 said:


> Au contraire, I live right across the river from Manhattan and have encountered lots of wonderful BHM. Which is probably why MTV hasn't featured any "juiced and spray tanned" folks from the Jersey City area.
> 
> Dolly, I highly recommend checking out Meetup.com. There are several BBW/BHM groups in the area. You may not find the man of your dreams there but you might make some great friends. I joined one in NYC and was very lucky to have found both.



Jersey shore is the second worst thing to ever be filmed on the East Coast.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 30, 2009)

Even _I_ think Jersey Shore is too trashy to watch, and I'm a reality TV whore.


----------



## dollymix (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks phoenix for the info i will deff check it out


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 2, 2010)

Melian said:


> Ok, so when is a guy going to offer to go to HER?



If I had the money, I'd be pricing plane tickets as we speak, I assure you. Not to mention a bouquet of flowers and a nice necklace for when I showed up at her front door.

(shrug) I may be a BHM, but I'm not living on the fat of the land, here.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd go to her too

I'm right across the river haha


----------



## Fangs (Jan 11, 2010)

Dolly, do you have any pictures you'd like to share with us?

I noticed your occupation says model - and I have to admit I'm more than intrigued. 

Unfortunately, I'm not a big husky man. I certainly wish I could grab that club from a few posts above and drag one of these minions over to you though. 

Sometimes men don't get that they have to do some effort to catch a girl. *sigh* Good luck on your search, and let us know what you find


----------

